# Santa Cruz wierdness

## darkangael

I just installed a brad new turtle beach santa cruz (or sonic fury santa cruz as it is known in Australia) I am trying to use the alsa driverto play sounds, however it doesn't quite work.

* Using aplay I get the first second of sound looped.

* Using mpg123 i get silence.

* Using xmms in oss mode i get perfect sound.

* Using xmms in alsa mode i get no playback and the time counter doesn't move.

* Xine and mplayer don't play sounds and xine freezes after the first 10 seconds of playback.

* Arts doesn't work at all.

When the kernel module is loaded I get the following in metalog:

 *Quote:*   

>  Jul  4 17:21:28 [kernel] ALSA ../../alsa-kernel/pci/cs46xx/cs46xx_lib.c:3946: Crystal EAPD support forced on.
> 
> Jul  4 17:21:29 [kernel] ALSA ../../alsa-kernel/pci/cs46xx/cs46xx_lib.c:416: cs46xx: failure waiting for FIFO command to complete
> 
> 

 

The following modules are loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> snd-page-alloc 
> 
> fglrx 
> ...

 

My system is a kt400 (epox 8k9a) system with:

* radeon 9700 pro (firegl drivers 2.9.12)

* santa cruz soundcard in pci slot 2 (shares with usb) using alsa0.9.4-r1 driver snd-cs46xx

* lan card in slot 4 (shares with usb2.0) using 8139too (also not working properly,)

* onboard lan (via-rhine)

alsa is set up using modules.d script installed by portage, modified to use the cs46xx driver and enabling mmap and external_amplifier (changing these has not helped).

I am going to try out the kernel driver, but I prefer alsa so if this is possible then it would be great. Anyone with ideas please post.Last edited by darkangael on Fri Jul 04, 2003 9:58 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## darkangael

Tried the kernel driver, but now I get different errors...

* Loading the driver:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul  4 19:29:44 [kernel] Crystal 4280/46xx + AC97 Audio, version 1.28.32, 20:45:51 Jul  2 2003
> 
> Jul  4 19:29:44 [kernel] ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CRY20(Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev B)
> ...

 

* Not long after trying to play a sound in mpg123:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jul  4 19:30:05 [kernel] cs46xx: drain_dac, dma timeout? 32768
> 
> 

 

Playing sounds with this driver has same result as the alsa driver...

----------

## darkangael

tried opening nwn to see if it would work (seeing as xmms worked i thought it was worth a try) and noticed the following in the X output (I run nwn using xinit so i dont have kde running behind it) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:466:(snd_pcm_hw_prepare) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_PREPARE failed: Device or resource busy
> 
> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:523:(snd_pcm_hw_drain) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_DRAIN failed: Input/output error
> ...

 

----------

## Wedge_

My Santa Cruz works perfectly with the same version of the ALSA drivers. This is my /etc/modules.d/alsa file: 

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf,v 1.3 2002/06/24 18:05:58 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-cs46xx

#alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd-cs46xx mmap_valid=1
```

I use the latest version of the ALSA plugin for XMMS, the OSS plugin for mplayer, and they work great. mpg123 is fine as well. I didn't do anything special when emerging the drivers except for specifying "ALSA_CARDS=cs46xx" to just build the appropriate modules.

----------

## darkangael

that's annoying... i have pretty much the exact same config file as you unless there is something vital that I am missing, and have problems with everything except xmms in oss mode. I am going to try re-emerging some of the programs to get them to work, but unfortunately that won't work for neverwinter nights  :Sad: . That would be quite annoying, cos nwn works faster in linux than windows for me (thanks to the opengl problem with ati drivers and nwn in windows) despite the increased crashing frequency.

I am trying out the gaming-sources, as in another post that fixed somebody's alsa problems, although it wasn't the same problem as I am having hopefully it'll help  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

I hope that fixes it for you. gs-sources, mm-sources, and gentoo-sources all work for me.

----------

## darkangael

grr, no luck there, with gaming sources i can't even install radeon drivers ("operation not permitted" or some garbage) and the sound doesn't work there either.

----------

## darkangael

OK, now THIS is some crazy stuff. I have a feelingi t isn;t working becuase of USB, and here's why....

I got sound to work in mplayer... kind of. It plays REALLy badly (echo like artifacts constantly) EXCEPT when i move the mouse, then it sounds perfect. Gonna try changing pci slots (again) and see if i can make it not share with the USB (grr this board has NO ports that don't share IRQ's with the USB, but i guess i don't own and USB2 devices so i can go without them...)

----------

## Wedge_

Is the list of modules you added to your first post what you have when the driver has been started? There should be a whole bunch of snd- modules in there.

Try using mplayers OSS driver if you're using the ALSA one at the moment, it's never worked very well for me.

My card seems to have its own interrupt so I can't tell you if sharing makes a difference, but it'd be worth checking.

----------

## darkangael

nope... the oss driver was the one that was doing it, the alsa one still wont work at all... and not sharing the interrups seems to make it worse. Managed to get it its own interrupt and it froze when i loaded the driver  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

Did you have the OSS compatibility modules (snd-pcm-oss, snd-mixer-oss, and snd-seq-oss) loaded? They aren't loaded automatically by the alsasound script, and OSS won't work unless they're present.

Which kernel are you using at the moment?

----------

## darkangael

Yep, all of the oss drivers were loaded. My alsa configuration was exactly the same as yours just with a couple of extra commented lines (my old soundcards). I am currently using 2.4.20-gentoo-r5. Have tried re-emerging all of the alsa packages and using the kernel driver. The even more annoying part is that the onboard sound wont work with the santa cruz in there  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

My card definitely works with that kernel and the 0.9.4 drivers. It's also a Sonic Fury, the same as yours. Strange  :Sad: 

Does the BIOS on your board let you disable the onboard sound, to make sure its not causing any problems?

One other thing to check is that you ran update-modules after you modifed /etc/modules.d/alsa. If you haven't then your /etc/modules.conf won't be correct.

----------

## darkangael

Tried all that... What really gets me is that xmms will work properly in oss mode. Now mplayer has the horrible sound all the time as well, not just when i am not moving the mouse. I was really hoping for htis card to work well in linux cos i have heard good things about it. Perhaps it's a bios issue with my board, but I haven't found anything useful on goodle about it. Also, although this is probably not all that important, when the "external amplifier" is switched on i get a constant humming on the card. Oh, and when i tried out quake3 it told me "sound system is muted", even though in alsamixer and amixer it is most certainly not muted (and xmms-oss proves that it isn't)

The annoying thing about being the guy who other people come to for help with computers is that when you need help yourself most other ppl are stumped too lol.

----------

## darkangael

w00t! got it working. All I had to do was add pci=noacpi to my grub.conf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

Good to hear it  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangael

yep, if only i thought of that simple option before playing musical pci slots, fiddling with bios setting, trying about 5 different kernels and applying the "i love pain" method of hair removal  :Razz: 

----------

